# Near Miss!!!!! >.<''



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Mayan's prediction of the end of the world might be true, we have a close encounter afterall...

An aircraft carrier size asteriod will near miss Earth in November, 2012


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

People are dumb, Mayans don't really predict the end of the world... they predict a new beginning. The world has been ending for a long time already


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Meh on this one, you only need to look at the pock marks on the moon to know how common it is. And beside, this is just a city buster, not a near extinction event type.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

The whole 2012 thing is based on the end of the Mayan calendar. There are 3 explanations I can think of from the top of my head:

1. A new cycle begins when the calendar ends.

2. The Mayans got tired of carving and figured that a few thousand years was plenty enough for their use.

3. The calendar predicts the end of the world.

Obviously, the most likely explanation is #3!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Meh on this one, you only need to look at the pock marks on the moon to know how common it is. And beside, this is just a city buster, not a near extinction event type.


It could be a near extinction event, this rock hit on yellowstone super volcano, that what makes the dinosaur extinct in the first place


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> It could be a near extinction event, this rock hit on yellowstone super volcano, that what makes the dinosaur extinct in the first place


Huh? I though that one was the size of Manhattan and it hit the Bermuda triangle area? Well ... either way, we had several extinction event in our history anyway. But this one isn't it. If we're going to have one, it'll probably come at us from a blind spot. Like that trojan asteroid that shares the same orbit as Earth.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Not too worried about it. I'm sure they'll send Bruce Willis up with a nuke to destroy it; and if it heads straight for Yellowstone, Micheal Bay will be there to film it.

+1 on the Mayan calendar, it predicts nothing, just a new cylce like Jan 1 is no more cataclysmic than Dec. 31. LOL about them getting tired of carving 

Though I look forward to an apocalypse- it could be an exciting diversion from the humdrum rat race. I really hope there are zombies though, that would be best... 

...Yeah, I really hope for zombies


----------

